# Steam Spiele erscheinen nicht



## RavionHD (13. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich habe soeben meine CPU gewechselt (inkl. Ram und Mainboard), funktioniert zwar alles super, jedoch sagt mir Steam dass meine Spiele nicht installiert sind, obwohl sie auf der Festplatte sehr wohl installiert sind (Spiele auf der SSD wo das OS drauf ist sind noch vorhanden, Spiele auf der HDD sind jedoch angeblich nicht installiert).
Was ist hier das Problem?


----------



## Faxe007 (13. Mai 2016)

Ich schätze mal die HDD hat einen neuen Laufwerksbuchstaben bekommen. Am einfachsten ist es wohl den auf den alten umzustellen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (13. Mai 2016)

Dein System ist eventuell nicht mehr freigegeben/bestätigt bei Steam.
Steam neu installieren könnte helfen wobei du die Spiele auch manuell hinzufügen könntest.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Mai 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Dein System ist eventuell nicht mehr freigegeben/bestätigt bei Steam.
> Steam neu installieren könnte helfen wobei du die Spiele auch manuell hinzufügen könntest.



Wie würde das manuell funktionieren?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (13. Mai 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie würde das manuell funktionieren?


unter Bibliothek
unten links Button mit Spiel hinzufügen!


----------



## Körschgen (13. Mai 2016)

In Steam oben auf >> Steam >> Einstellungen >> Downloads >> Steam Bibliotheksordner

den richtigen Ordner einstellen auf der zweiten HDD - NICHT den Steamapps Ordner auswählen! Liegen deine Spiele also in "D://Spiele/Steamapps" wählst du in Steam "D://Spiele/" aus.

Normalerweise erkennt Steam dann spätestens bei nem Neustart alles automatisch.

Sonst kannst du aber auch bei den Spielen auf der HDD "Spiel installieren" anklicken und als Zielort den Spieleordner der 2ten HDD auswählen.
Dann wird kurz geschaut was da ist, er lädt meistens wenige MB herunter und das Spiel ist startklar.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Mai 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> In Steam oben auf >> Steam >> Einstellungen >> Downloads >> Steam Bibliotheksordner
> 
> den richtigen Ordner einstellen auf der zweiten HDD - NICHT den Steamapps Ordner auswählen! Liegen deine Spiele also in "D://Spiele/Steamapps" wählst du in Steam "D://Spiele/" aus.
> 
> ...



Verdammt nochmal, Du hilfst mir auch immer aus der Patsche!

Vielen Dank für die wirklich sehr ausführliche Beschreibung, hat alles bestens funktioniert!


----------

